# Forum About Russia Society  Do Russian women shave?

## Biancca

I am just curious if Russian women shave their legs (and armpitts for that matter).  When I was an excahnge student in Germany I noticed most of the girls did NOT shave.  There was this one really pretty blond that all the guys were after even though she was hairy...(and the German guys thought it was wierd that American girls shave)...and that's fine and interesting and everything and I am NOT CRITICISING anyones habits. 
I just want to know that's all.

----------


## Uther Pendragon

I'm not a girl but... I was in Germany and in Autria as well and the girls in meet there didn't have any hair neither on their armpitts nor on their legs and the three russian girls living in Switzerland I know are as smooth as silk  ::  (oh... and I met a russian girl living in Atlanta who seemed to shave her legs and armpitts). But I don't know how it's going on for the russian girls living in Russia...

----------


## Agnessa Ivanovna

Well, me too I can only say that girls around here (so in Austria, Germany, Switzerland and probably the rest of Europe including Russia!) DO actually shave their legs and armpitts and whatsoever! 
Take me, for example, I shaved my legs today in the morning to look neat and ... yes, "silky"!    ::  
But I have to admit that I didn`t shave my legs so often while my half year`s stay in Russia just because it was winter and I thought that nobody would care (as nobody actually saw my hairy legs)...  ::   
And then I guess that if somebody doesn`t shave his/her legs, armpits etc., it`s just and only a personal habit. So, please, don`t jugde a girl by only looking at her legs!   ::

----------


## fantom605

The Russian women I know here (they have lived here for about 5 years) do shave their legs and more, and always have, even when they lived in Russia.    I think it would be next to impossible for me to be attracted to a woman that didn't shave her legs & armpits...  
 -Fantom

----------


## Biancca

No, but listen to this...my "boyfriend" is a real German and he likes hairy women and he wishes I wouldn't shave. 
His argument: If I thought something was sexy he would do it so why can't I do what he wants? (Well why doesn't he go workout and get a sixpack then?) 
My argument: I would never ask him to do anything to his body that he hated 
His argument: Americans are all just uptight 
My argument:  If I went swimming all hairy,  people would run screaming. 
This has got to be the lamest argument in history. 
Anyway I am NOT doing it. (not throwing away my razor)

----------


## Uther Pendragon

As long as everybody is happy...  ::  
For example, my step-mother (who comes from France) thinks it's really sexy (for a woman) to have hairy armpitts ("It's sooo sensual; you can't understand that for the moment, but you will realise it later"   ::  ) and on the other hand there are the girls who can't stand hair to such an extent that they want their boy friends to shave their armpitts, chest and so on... 
Funny...

----------


## Biancca

The only person that has to be unhappy is my little German friend then. 
I just wanted to know if most of the world is with me on this one (that hairy women=not hot)

----------


## VendingMachine

Of course Russian women don't shave. You know how cold it is over here?   ::

----------


## Lt. Columbo

well all the russian girls i hooked up with were waxed within an inch of thier lives!
as for hairy girls, did it occour to you that your german 'friend' may be a member of a fettish minority league  ::

----------


## Старик

I think that most girls and (younger) women in Germany do shave nowadays. But that was different not so many years ago.
(Female) German exchange students who go to the United States are urgently advised by their respective organisations to shave because Americans feel that unshaved arm pits and legs are really disgusting and would never understand such a barbaric behaviour.
The fact that it seems necessary to give this advise makes it clear that shaving is not such a matter of course in Germany (and maybe in other European countries too) as in the USA.
But the continous process of Americisation of world wide life styles will make the differences soon indistinguishable.

----------


## JB

While riding the Moscow Metro and standing elbow to elbow with fashionable Moskvichkas I suddenly realized that many of them don't have hair on ANY part of their arms. They must be waxing, shaving or plucking (  ::  ) from their shoulders to their fingertips!

----------


## fantom605

> Anyway I am NOT doing it. (not throwing away my razor)

    Good!  Stick to your guns on this one!  ::    
 Lt. Columbo, that's pretty much my experience also, my Russian friends aren't afraid to shave anything...! 
  I shave my chest, maybe that's why I don't especially like hairy women...   
 -Fantom

----------


## Geoduck

You know... the notion that women should shave is new, it was introduced in advertisements in the early twentieth century as a way to sell more razors.  I had a girlfriend with hairy legs and arms.  I don't know guys, maybe you just haven't ever been with such women before.  I think in the heat of things, such details are pretty inconsequential.   

> But the continous process of Americisation of world wide life styles will make the differences soon indistinguishable.

 Ehh......... 
Well maayyybbbeee, but come on, there's a bit more to culture than female shaving habits.

----------


## DDT

Hippy!

----------


## Vesh

In Russia an assumption that shaving stimulates hair growth is widely shared and believed in. I have no idea whether it's right or wrong but it is what a lot of people believe. I know some women who wouldn't shave just because they are afraid of getting thier legs hairier and the hair darker, thicker, and more visible. 
And I agree with Geoduck: it doesn't matter actually.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

In Russia, I went out on a date with a girl who had shaved... her EYEBROWS! Now that is taking it too far! I mean come on, your eyebrows? She had drawn fake eyebrows on... sheesh! 
Anyway, Russian women are VERY feminine and are extremely conserned on how they look, and will always try to look their best. I have plenty of American female friends who don't shave because they are "liberated"... 
Suit yourself, be liberated! I am conservative  ::

----------


## kwatts59

I don't think they look too bad.  What do you think?

----------


## JJ

На вкус и цвет товарища нет. Кваттс, а ты уверен что это не мужик?  ::

----------


## VendingMachine

I think there anatomical differences involved - European babes don't shave cos they don't really need to - their hair is of a nice fluffy variety, not the horrible stubble of American women who, as far as I've seen, grow hair even on their teeth! (Junk food?) Russian babes don't shave for the simple reason of having to survive in barbaric, authoritarian, undemocratically cold winter climes.   ::

----------


## Scorpio

All this discussion gave me an interesting idea... Why humans can't forgot all this shaving and learn to moult instead (at least twice a year)? What an economy of efforts and razorblades can it be!  ::

----------


## kwatts59

> На вкус и цвет товарища нет. Кваттс, а ты уверен что это не мужик?

 Definitely a WOMAN!  And she is really HOT!  I have her bikini pic  somewhere.  If you want it I can Private Message it to you.

----------


## The_lamb

This thread is only one day old and look how popular it is. I remember a while ago there was another thread here, something about Slavic women looking old. That topic was extremely popular. Of course, what can be more exciting than discussing Russian women? 
Do Russian women shave? It is so interesting, do they? What is the next question gonna be? …Do they brush their teeth?... Do they wipe their butts?... What? 
Of course, Biancca, you don’t criticize anyone. You just want to know. I can’t speak for all Russian women, but I can tell you about myself. I shave my head. I shave my armpits. I shave my legs, and between them too. And I am … (Damn! Does anyone know what would be the female way to say “freeballing”?)

----------


## Uther Pendragon

> Do they brush their teeth?

 Don't worry about being asked about this: we already have the answer!    ::   

> I think there anatomical differences involved - European babes don't shave cos they don't really need to - their hair is of a nice fluffy variety, not the horrible stubble of American women who, as far as I've seen, grow hair even on their teeth! (Junk food?)[quote:2hf8nhwc]

 [/quote:2hf8nhwc]

----------


## Mordan

> Originally Posted by JJ  На вкус и цвет товарища нет. Кваттс, а ты уверен что это не мужик?    Definitely a WOMAN!  And she is really HOT!  I have her bikini pic  somewhere.  If you want it I can Private Message it to you.

 PM it !  ::  I wanna know what a HOT woman is for you... And I agree those hair are sexy, but I would say because they are blond and her skin is well tanned. 
Anyway, this subject from Biancca does not suprise me.... Look she even tanned her skin in blue... bluey smurfette  ::  
What I know is that woman with a shaved body is very attractive to many men, including myself. 
And anyway It is cleaner to have all pubis hair removed, even for men. That makes for some passionate sex in all positions lalala 
If a girl tells me she prefer no hair chest, I shave, otherwise I don't. But I have a friend who would not shave his chest, because he probably thinks he would loose his virility. Well now his girlfriend has sexual/desire problems....

----------


## Biancca

No No..men should NOT shave their pubic hair!!  It looks horrible and is soooo scratchy when it grows back.  Don't do it guys. 
Oh...and that thing about shaving making you grow more hair...it is NOT true.  How much hair you have is purely genetic.  You can't alter that by shaving.   
And American women are no more hairy than other women ? I'd always heard that about Italian women thats the first I heard it said about Americans.

----------


## Uther Pendragon

> And anyway It is cleaner to have all pubis hair removed, even for men. That makes for some passionate sex in all positions lalala

 This is going too far don't you people think so? I mean I don't think the shaving question is about cleaness or dirtiness. It's just a matter of wellness. Personally I have other things to do than to shave my pubic hair... 
I'w rather have a girlfriend with shaved legs and arm pits but it's up to her to know how she feels better...

----------


## fantom605

> All this discussion gave me an interesting idea... Why humans can't forgot all this shaving and learn to moult instead (at least twice a year)? What an economy of efforts and razorblades can it be!

   Interesting idea, but unfortunately, moulting requires an exoskeleton...  I think hairy women would much more openly accepted than a woman with an exoskeleton!   ::

----------


## fantom605

about men's chests, the Russian woman I was with for a while wanted me to grow it out, but I wouldn't do it.  Hairy chests suck in the gym...
 -Fantom

----------


## JKDMan

As a man, I don't shave my body. I'm sorry...I just don't have the time or desire for that, so the ladies have to love me "As Is".   ::   
As far as women, I disagree completely that women are more atractive completely shaven. Armpits and legs? Shaving that area is fine, as that's what I'm used to seeing. But I wouldn't necessarily have an issue with it being unshaven either. Depends on the woman. As for the genital area? I know I'm in the minority, but I think that unless you are a pre-teen there should be some hair "down there".    ::

----------


## Niamh

From my experience Slavonic people are actively unhairy, both blokes and birds. Naturally lightly haired, so I see nay point in taking a razor to it.

----------


## Biancca

Cute picture fantom

----------


## fantom605

Thanks Biancca!  :: 
  That's me (Uncle Al) and one of my twin nephews.  I went home for my brother's b-day a couple of weeks ago. 
Here are all the little tykes:  http://filemgr.brinkster.com/image.a...ges%5ckids.jpg

----------


## Mordan

> As a man, I don't shave my body. I'm sorry...I just don't have the time or desire for that, so the ladies have to love me "As Is".

 "As Is" LOL How Cute! Well you need a reality check and get a grasp on the subject of sexual desire.   

> As far as women, I disagree completely that women are more atractive completely shaven. Armpits and legs? Shaving that area is fine, as that's what I'm used to seeing. But I wouldn't necessarily have an issue with it being unshaven either. Depends on the woman.

 Unworked pubis hair is like no haircut on your bloody head. Shaving is one option, but trimming is also nice... get some style plz. Well if you like hippie style, that's fine with me actually..  ::    

> As for the genital area? I know I'm in the minority, but I think that unless you are a pre-teen there should be some hair "down there".

 Aren't "hairy' vids in the porn industry considered kinky?

----------


## saibot

One time I found what I thought was a pubic hair at subway...It was in between the ham and the cheese.  I, needless to say, left.

----------


## Uther Pendragon

> One time I found what I thought was a pubic hair at subway...It was in between the ham and the cheese.  I, needless to say, left.

 Yum... it gives me the munchies!!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Is that chee-and-ham thing or pubic hair?   ::

----------


## Uther Pendragon

Actually it's the pubic subway!!  ::   the best ever made!!  ::

----------


## JKDMan

> Originally Posted by JKDMan  As a man, I don't shave my body. I'm sorry...I just don't have the time or desire for that, so the ladies have to love me "As Is".      "As Is" LOL How Cute! Well you need a reality check and get a grasp on the subject of sexual desire.        Originally Posted by JKDMan  
> As far as women, I disagree completely that women are more atractive completely shaven. Armpits and legs? Shaving that area is fine, as that's what I'm used to seeing. But I wouldn't necessarily have an issue with it being unshaven either. Depends on the woman.   Unworked pubis hair is like no haircut on your bloody head. Shaving is one option, but trimming is also nice... get some style plz. Well if you like hippie style, that's fine with me actually..         Originally Posted by JKDMan  As for the genital area? I know I'm in the minority, but I think that unless you are a pre-teen there should be some hair "down there".      Aren't "hairy' vids in the porn industry considered kinky?

 If I wanted an opinion from a castoff from Revenge of The Nerds I would have asked for it.  Is that you in your avatar Mordan? And YOU are giving me advice on women?   ::  I can't seriously take a perspective of a guy who hasn't yet had sex in the new millenium. Obviously you wouldn't know the concept of "as is". I don't have your problem. For you, beggars can't be choosers.   ::   
Your idea of "kinky" is probably trying a new position with your blow-up doll. Don't they call men who prefer females who are completely shaven...pedophiles?   ::

----------


## saibot

They call them people who hate rug-burn.

----------


## JKDMan

> They call them people who hate rug-burn.

 Or those who watch too much porn.   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Like all threads like these ones, it turns into utter gibberish.   ::

----------


## buso

Hi everybody,
my opinion, and i think that this opinion is the common one here in Italy, is that a girl that doesn't shave her legs and generally speaking care her body shows that she doesn't care about her personality.by the way, I'm totally agree with JJ when he said "На вкус и цвет товарища нет"

----------


## Mordan

> If I wanted an opinion from a castoff from Revenge of The Nerds I would have asked for it.  Is that you in your avatar Mordan? And YOU are giving me advice on women?   I can't seriously take a perspective of a guy who hasn't yet had sex in the new millenium. Obviously you wouldn't know the concept of "as is". I don't have your problem. For you, beggars can't be choosers.    
> Your idea of "kinky" is probably trying a new position with your blow-up doll. Don't they call men who prefer females who are completely shaven...pedophiles?

 Yea that's me, but you meek remark is not as good as the Harry Potter one I received from another post.  
You proofed your stupidity and ignorance by assuming women care a lot about looks. Have you seen my body and my grooming style? duh You know nothing about women... 
Obviously last time I had sex was in 1999 with Pamela Anderson.  ::  
Wow at least you know that there are other positions than the missionary!! 
Now that pedophile slur is really moronic.  I don't even want to comment on it

----------


## Gerty

Hairy Potter...   ::

----------


## VendingMachine

Mordan me lad, wax your board, man, wax your board. Some day you'll catch a real tidal wave, until then - wax your board.

----------


## fantom605

> Mordan me lad, wax your board, man, wax your board. Some day you'll catch a real tidal wave, until then - wax your board.

   ::   ::  I have never heard that one before, that's good!    ::   ::

----------


## Mordan

> Mordan me lad, wax your board, man, wax your board. Some day you'll catch a real tidal wave, until then - wax your board.

 OK,  I want a break.. plz... I cannot fight against you.. What do you mean by that? I mean I can understand 1st degree, hopefully, but there is more to it huh isn't it honey?

----------


## fantom605

Nah, it just means "pick your battles"  or more simple,  "wait until you have a very good comeback"  No hidden meaning whatsoever.
 -Fantom

----------

